
Dear Apple – Ukrainian Cyborgs - kozak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq9uqcyl69w
======
kozak
Background:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Battle_of_Donetsk_Airpo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Battle_of_Donetsk_Airport#Symbolism)

